# New guy in Florida



## jrw1238 (Jul 5, 2010)

i am a model builder and have been off and on for most of my life, mostly in 1/48 and 1/32. I am currently working on a Tamiya 1/32 Spitfire MK IX. The only thing I can say about this kit is that it is unbelievable. 

I have been interested in military aircraft just about all my life and concentrate on WWII and have already been doing some research on the site.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 5, 2010)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 6, 2010)

Welcome to the family mate!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 6, 2010)

G'day JRW, glad to have you join us.


----------



## imalko (Jul 6, 2010)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 6, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## Peebs (Jul 6, 2010)

Hey Jr, I'm from Melbourne...... Melbourne Australia that is!  lol

welcome aboard!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 6, 2010)

G'day mate welcome to the forum...


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 6, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!

TO


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 6, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## jrw1238 (Jul 6, 2010)

WOW! Thanks for the warm welcome guys.
I live in Leesburg, FL


----------



## ccheese (Jul 6, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, jrw.... Enjoy the place...

Charles


----------



## Airframes (Jul 6, 2010)

Hello and welcome from England.


----------



## magnu (Jul 6, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 6, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


Wheels


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 6, 2010)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 6, 2010)

Welcome to the forum JRW!


----------



## Geedee (Jul 7, 2010)

Welcome to the family


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 7, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 7, 2010)

Hello and welcome from the rainy pacific northwest.


----------



## mandoman (Jul 9, 2010)

Welcome aboard, and enjoy.


----------

